# He climbs 400 vertical feet in 4 min., 25 seconds!



## rpavich (Sep 28, 2009)

this is astounding!

YouTube - Dan Osman speed climbing a cliff


----------



## OPC'n (Sep 28, 2009)

I think him and I should arm wrestle just to see who is stronger.....


----------



## Quickened (Sep 28, 2009)

that video just makes me nervous!


----------



## JennyG (Sep 28, 2009)

yes it's astounding as it stands but



> He climbs 400 vertical feet *in 4.25 seconds*!



.......that would be something else........


----------



## jfschultz (Sep 28, 2009)

What! I suspect that the time shown at the end is in hours, minutes, and seconds. So it is really 4 minutes and 25 seconds.

400 (133.33 yards) feet vertically in 4.25 seconds would be less than half the time of the record for a 100 yard dash.


----------



## toddpedlar (Sep 28, 2009)

as has been noted... do the math 

it's 4 minutes, 25 seconds - and THAT is ridiculously fast.


----------



## Wayne (Sep 28, 2009)

It is of course 4 minutes, 25 seconds.

At 4.25 seconds, I thought I was going to see some video of a home-built jet or something.


----------



## TheocraticMonarchist (Sep 28, 2009)

4 minutes and 25 seconds is still pretty amazing. Am I the only one that's reminded of King David's "mighty men" after watching this?

2 Samuel 23:8-39


----------



## OPC'n (Sep 28, 2009)

TheocraticMonarchist said:


> 4 minutes and 25 seconds is still pretty amazing. Am I the only one that's reminded of King David's "mighty men" after watching this?
> 
> 2 Samuel 23:8-39



yes


----------



## Skyler (Sep 28, 2009)

I was reading that passage just yesterday... those guys were AWESOME! 

Seriously though, that guy is fast.


----------



## baron (Sep 28, 2009)

Watching that video was unreal. I was wondering while watching if it was real or just trick photography like in the movies. 

If it is real than I guess Peter Parker has nothing on him, he is the real Spiderman.

How do they develop such hand and finger strength to hold them selves from slipping?


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Sep 28, 2009)

I wonder how many times he's done that before. He seems to know the mountain pretty well.


----------



## rpavich (Sep 28, 2009)

Whoops....4 MINUTES and 25 seconds....sorry


----------



## kvanlaan (Sep 28, 2009)

Yes, you climb faster without ropes, etc. but did anyone notice that the description says "the *late* Dan Osman".

No ropes = speed = no safety. (Not worth it, in my opinion).


----------



## PointingToChrist (Sep 28, 2009)

kvanlaan said:


> Yes, you climb faster without ropes, etc. but did anyone notice that the description says \"the *late* Dan Osman\".
> 
> No ropes = speed = no safety. (Not worth it, in my opinion).



I noticed that too - Dan Osman - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia shows why he died.

Being reckless was poor stewardship, in my opinion, since he had a family.


----------



## nicnap (Sep 28, 2009)

kvanlaan said:


> Yes, you climb faster without ropes, etc. but did anyone notice that the description says "the *late* Dan Osman".
> 
> No ropes = speed = no safety. (Not worth it, in my opinion).



The odd thing is, he died using ropes. He wasn't climbing, but rope diving/jumping, and they think the rope was weathered, as it had been left out for 3 weeks...he had made a record breaking jump, and went back to retrieve the gear; he made one last jump.


----------



## Blue Tick (Sep 28, 2009)

Dan Osman was a talented climber but a foolish man. He took way too many "calculated risks" unfortunately this was his depise.



> He died on November 23, 1998 at the age of 35 after his rope failed while performing a "controlled free-fall" jump from the Leaning Tower rock formation in Yosemite National Park. Osman had come back to Yosemite to dismantle the jump tower but apparently decided to make several jumps (over a few days) before doing so.The failure was investigated by the National Park Service with assistance from Chris Harmston, Quality Assurance Manager at Black Diamond Equipment. Harmston concluded that a change in jump site angle probably caused the ropes to cross and entangle, leading to the rope cutting by melting.Miles Daisher, who was with Osman when he made the jump, stated that the ropes used in his fatal jump had been exposed to inclement weather — including rain and snow — for more than a month before the fatal jump, but that the same ropes were used for several shorter jumps on the previous and same day.


----------



## Jon Peters (Sep 28, 2009)

OPC'n said:


> TheocraticMonarchist said:
> 
> 
> > 4 minutes and 25 seconds is still pretty amazing. Am I the only one that's reminded of King David's "mighty men" after watching this?
> ...



That's funny. I'm with you.

-----Added 9/28/2009 at 12:32:02 EST-----



Blue Tick said:


> Dan Osman was a talented climber but a foolish man. He took way too many "calculated risks" unfortunately this was his depise.
> 
> 
> 
> > He died on November 23, 1998 at the age of 35 after his rope failed while performing a "controlled free-fall" jump from the Leaning Tower rock formation in Yosemite National Park. Osman had come back to Yosemite to dismantle the jump tower but apparently decided to make several jumps (over a few days) before doing so.The failure was investigated by the National Park Service with assistance from Chris Harmston, Quality Assurance Manager at Black Diamond Equipment. Harmston concluded that a change in jump site angle probably caused the ropes to cross and entangle, leading to the rope cutting by melting.Miles Daisher, who was with Osman when he made the jump, stated that the ropes used in his fatal jump had been exposed to inclement weather — including rain and snow — for more than a month before the fatal jump, but that the same ropes were used for several shorter jumps on the previous and same day.




What's a jump tower? Aside from the obvious: a tower fromwhich someone jumps. Hmm, maybe that is the answer.


----------



## Blue Tick (Sep 28, 2009)

Jon Peters said:


> OPC'n said:
> 
> 
> > TheocraticMonarchist said:
> ...




From my understanding Jump Tower is the Leaning Tower in Yosemite.

This is what killed Osman. Not this particular jump but this is what he was doing.

[video=youtube;EilwLq7w1bs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EilwLq7w1bs[/video]


----------



## caddy (Sep 28, 2009)

Unbelievable !


----------



## AThornquist (Sep 28, 2009)

I too felt nervous when I watched the video because of the foolish danger involved. I guess my instinct was the correct one.


----------



## JennyG (Sep 28, 2009)

TheocraticMonarchist said:


> 4 minutes and 25 seconds is still pretty amazing. Am I the only one that's reminded of King David's "mighty men" after watching this?
> 
> 2 Samuel 23:8-39


No, it's more like I Sam 14, at v 13:
"...and Jonathan climbed up upon his hands and upon his feet, and his armourbearer after him..."
Or Joab when he climbed up the conduit to take Jebus, which the Jebusites were convinced was impregnable.
Skyler, you must be using the M'Cheyne calendar.


----------



## Jon Peters (Sep 28, 2009)

Wow.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Skyler (Sep 28, 2009)

JennyG said:


> TheocraticMonarchist said:
> 
> 
> > 4 minutes and 25 seconds is still pretty amazing. Am I the only one that's reminded of King David's "mighty men" after watching this?
> ...



Nope, actually. It was just a coincidence.


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Sep 28, 2009)

wow


----------



## OPC'n (Sep 28, 2009)

He should have stuck with what he knew best.... climbing without ropes! Poor guy!


----------



## Rich Koster (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm impressed in spite of his demise. It takes me 4:25 to climb a flight of stairs some days.


----------



## Edward (Sep 28, 2009)

PointingToChrist said:


> Being reckless was poor stewardship, in my opinion, since he had a family.



From your link, it sounds like he did NOT have a family. It does sound like he sired a daughter, but that 'bohemian lifestyle' sounds inconsistent with a family life. 

And a story in the Atlantic a couple of years before his death describes him as living alone. The Precipitous World of Dan Osman - 96.02


----------



## jlynn (Sep 30, 2009)

Wow! I can't even imagine how many hours he must have practiced climbing before he got that good! I've climbed small walls before and it takes a lot of strength and flexibility.


----------



## Michael (Sep 30, 2009)

Pfft. Bet I could beat him in an elevator...


----------



## OPC'n (Sep 30, 2009)

Michael Turner said:


> Pfft. Bet I could beat him in an elevator...



hahahahaha! Well, you certainly could now! Although, I'm not so sure you could have when he was alive and if you happened to be in the staff's elevator of St. Mary's Hospital!


----------



## Romans922 (Sep 30, 2009)

Interesting that there are video camera men all the way up, and he just happened to be close to them every time he went by. And when at the beginning the camera is looking up and there are no cameramen on the cliff...


----------



## OPC'n (Sep 30, 2009)

Romans922 said:


> Interesting that there are video camera men all the way up, and he just happened to be close to them every time he went by. And when at the beginning the camera is looking up and there are no cameramen on the cliff...



Maybe he mounted the cameras on the cliff? I'm sure he did that "trail" couple billion times and knew it like the back of his hand. It does show one camera in close to him climbing and then brings out the zoom to show how big the cliff is.


----------



## Jon Peters (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm told by a friend who spoke to Dan's mom shortly after his death that Dan had, shortly before his death, committed his life to Christ.


----------



## OPC'n (Sep 30, 2009)

Here is another awesome climb! 

[video=youtube;ZDoy9S82ETA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDoy9S82ETA&NR=1&feature=fvwp[/video]


----------



## Blue Tick (Sep 30, 2009)

OPC'n said:


> Here is another awesome climb!
> 
> Here



That was cool!

-----Added 9/30/2009 at 02:45:09 EST-----



Jon Peters said:


> I'm told by a friend who spoke to Dan's mom shortly after his death that Dan had, shortly before his death, committed his life to Christ.



Wow! That's encouraging news!


----------

